# Seeking Advice for My Next Nakiri



## -Kiku- (Oct 13, 2020)

Hello everyone. I've been seeking to buy a new kitchen knife for the past couple of weeks. But before I take the plunge, I thought I'd seek advice from experienced and professional kitchen knife users here, particularly those who have had extensive experience with Japanese knives.

The knife in question is Nakiri. I've never owned Nakiri before, but I've been using a cheap Chinese cleaver for many years in nearly all of my cookings (much more so than my Shun Classic chef's knife). I just prefer the rectangular blade made for chopping vegetables than the traditional blade geometry of chef's knife.

My Nakiri budget is $300. After about two weeks of search, I narrowed my choices down to the following four:

*Miyabi Mizu SG2 Nakiri 6.5"* (Approx. $200 USD):
Miyabi is supposedly a competitor to the popular Shun brand. Many seem to think that both Shun and Miyabi are overpriced for the performance they offer, presumably due to the marketing and retail mark ups. I can't comment much about the SG2 material, but the knife does look nice. But I'm looking for performance over aesthetics.






*Masamoto Sohonten Wa-Nakiri* (Approx. $210 USD):
Widely regarded as among the best by kitchen knife aficionados, particularly for its KS series. Not sure how much of that is hype, though. The blade material is SRS13 powdered stainless steel. I really do like the blade geometry. In terms of its performance, not sure how well it compares to those of White #2 high carbon steel.





*Masamoto Sohonten White #2 Kasumi Kuro-Nakiri* (Approx. $200 USD):
Just like the Wa-Nakiri from above, except in high carbon steel White #2 so it will rust easily if not maintained well. White #2 is well known for its ability to attain keen edge. 






*Yoshimi Kato Aogami Super Kuro-Nakiri (Approx. $330):*
A bit on the pricey side, and this is about as high as I will go on a kitchen knife. Not sure if super blue is considered a stainless steel. Not that it matters since I will maintain it well to prevent it from rust and corrosion, but it's more of a matter of reactivity than corrosion.





While aesthetics is nice, I prefer performance and edge retention above all else. If there are any members here who have had extensive experience with these knives, I would like to hear about them.

How well does SRS13 perform in comparison to White #2?

Is SRS13 easy to sharpen with traditional Japanese whetstones? When I buy a Nakiri, I also plan to buy a sharpening stone to keep it sharp.

How does Blue #2 compare to White #2 performance wise? It is said that White #2 can attain superior keen edge, whereas Blue #2 has superior edge retention. Are these differences significant?

Are there any other Nakiri for under $300 that offers performances superior to the aforementioned three above?
If so, what are they?


----------



## Slim278 (Oct 13, 2020)

Big vegetable knife | Kurouchi Nakkiri knife 180mm


The straight blade edge suitable for cutting all the way to the cutting board without the need for a horizontal pull or push




www.kitchen-knife.jp





A Watanabe with shipping will be right at your price point. Wat is very well regarded around here and are easily resold.


----------



## -Kiku- (Oct 13, 2020)

Slim278 said:


> A Watanabe with shipping will be right at your price point. Wat is very well regarded around here and are easily resold.



Looks like the Watanabe Nakiri is made of blue steel
Slim278, do you own a Watanabe Nakiri? If yes, how long and what was your experience with it? Does it have symmetric bevel?

What other Nakiri have you used/owned in the past? And how would you compare it against the Watanabe and Masamoto?


----------



## AT5760 (Oct 13, 2020)

Welcome @-Kiku- ! Consider completing this questionnaire: The "Which Knife Should I Buy?" Questionnaire - v2 

You are likely to get suggestions on a lot of different knives and filling out the questionnaire will make those suggestions more tailored to what you may be seeking.


----------



## Slim278 (Oct 13, 2020)

I do have a Wat nakiri in white #2 and I like it quite well. I don't think I would get too hyped up on steel as you probably won't be able to tell the difference without extended use/sharpening of sever variations from several makers. 

Fill out the questionnaire linked above. It will help people find you a good fit. 

This may be of interest to you as well.





Hello fellow knife (esp. nakiri) lovers


Both! The 195mm is calling your name Also the toyama grind seemed much more sleek I'm surprised the Wat won yes, something about the insane Wat edge -this is round 2, round 1 Toyama won




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## JakeLoveshighCarbon (Oct 13, 2020)

Personally, I would go with the least expensive just to see if you like the style. You could of course sell the Nakiri here if you dont like it, but I'm not certain being a cleaver fan necessarily translates into being a nakiri fan. I can whole heartedly reccomend the 180mm instead of the traditional 165


----------



## JayGee (Oct 13, 2020)

I have the masamoto KK (white 2) nakiri. I actually love it. I have had other more expensive nakiris (inc a shig), but kept this one because it is a tough monster. Never have to worry about chipping, babyiing, the steel gets sharp easily and stays sharp for a surprisingly long time. The grind isn't perfect, and the KU doesn't look amazingm but somehow, it has enough heft and authority to cut well, with pretty much no fuss. After trying other nakiris that are probably better knives, I kept this one because its fits my needs for a totally no fuss, indestructable vegetable cutter.


----------



## -Kiku- (Oct 13, 2020)

As per @AT5760's suggestion, here's the completed survey:

LOCATION
What country are you in? *US*



KNIFE TYPE
What type of knife are you interested in (e.g., chefs knife, slicer, boning knife, utility knife, bread knife, paring knife, cleaver)? *Nakiri. FYI, I never owned a Nakiri. Have been using cheap Chinese cleavers (which isn't really a true cleaver but a vegetable knife) as I prefer the rectangular blade than chef's knives. I find myself wishing that the Chinese cleavers would be perfect if the blade wasn't as tall. Hence, I think Nakiri would be perfect for me.*

Are you right or left handed? *Right-handed. 50/50 bevel is preferred nevertheless.*

Are you interested in a Western handle (e.g., classic Wusthof handle) or Japanese handle? *Japanese handle*

What length of knife (blade) are you interested in (in inches or millimeters)?
*Approx. 165 mm (6.5 inches) blade length. All of the Chinese cleavers I've been using were 6 inches in length and I find their length to be perfect for all of my needs.*

Do you require a stainless knife? (Yes or no) *I don't know. Only have had experience with stainless steel knives (440C and VG10). I read that Shirogami steels are much tougher and not as nearly chippy compared to stainless steels, but the downside is the reactivity. Would using a Shirogami steel knife to slice acidic vegetables/fruits such as tomato, apple, or orange be an issue?*

What is your absolute maximum budget for your knife? *Approx. $300 USD*



KNIFE USE
Do you primarily intend to use this knife at home or a professional environment? 
*Home kitchen only*

What are the main tasks you primarily intend to use the knife for (e.g., slicing vegetables, chopping vegetables, mincing vegetables, slicing meats, cutting down poultry, breaking poultry bones, filleting fish, trimming meats, etc.)? (Please identify as many tasks as you would like.)
*For primarily slicing vegetables, garlic, and ginger, with occasional slicing of meat (boneless).*

What knife, if any, are you replacing? *Chinese cleavers and chef's knife*

Do you have a particular grip that you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for the common types of grips.). *Pointed finger, hammer, and/or combo grips. Seldom use pinch grip.*

What cutting motions do you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for types of cutting motions and identify the two or three most common cutting motions, in order of most used to least used.)

What improvements do you want from your current knife? If you are not replacing a knife, please identify as many characteristics identified below in parentheses that you would like this knife to have.)
*Looking for better sharpness and edge retention.
Better toughness would be a plus, but not an absolute must as I am very gentle with knives.*

Better aesthetics (e.g., a certain type of finish; layered/Damascus or other pattern of steel; different handle color/pattern/shape/wood; better scratch resistance; better stain resistance)?
*No particular preference, but if the finish will help with preventing food sticking to the blade, all the better.*

Comfort (e.g., lighter/heavier knife; better handle material; better handle shape; rounded spine/choil of the knife; improved balance)?
*Nakiri with traditional Japanese handle will be comfortable enough.*

Ease of Use (e.g., ability to use the knife right out of the box; smoother rock chopping, push cutting, or slicing motion; less wedging; better food release; less reactivity with food; easier to sharpen)?
*If not crazy sharp right out of the box, I can always have it sharpened so it's a non-issue.*

Edge Retention (i.e., length of time you want the edge to last without sharpening)?
*Longer the better. 63-65 HRC preferred.*


KNIFE MAINTENANCE
Do you use a bamboo, wood, rubber, or synthetic cutting board? (Yes or no.). *Yes. Synthetic. Would it matter whether I use wooden or polyethylene board?*

Do you sharpen your own knives? (Yes or no.). *No*

If not, are you interested in learning how to sharpen your knives? (Yes or no.). *Yes. If I am going to spend up to $300 USD on a knife, I am more than willing to invest additional amount and time to learn to sharpen it myself.*

Are you interested in purchasing sharpening products for your knives? (Yes or no.). *YES.*



SPECIAL REQUESTS/COMMENTS


----------



## Carl Kotte (Oct 13, 2020)

I summon @nakiriknaifuwaifu ! Work your magic!


----------



## Qapla' (Oct 13, 2020)

-Kiku- said:


> The knife in question is Nakiri. I've never owned Nakiri before, but I've been using a cheap Chinese cleaver for many years in nearly all of my cookings (much more so than my Shun Classic chef's knife). I just prefer the rectangular blade made for chopping vegetables than the traditional blade geometry of chef's knife.
> 
> My Nakiri budget is $300.
> Are there any other Nakiri for under $300 that offers performances superior to the aforementioned three above?
> If so, what are they?



Just to confuse you even more, I'll throw in some more possibilities:
* Sakai Takayuki also makes a moroha-usuba ("multiple-edged usuba") in white-2.
* Japanese-made Chinese-style knives are often referred to as Chuka-bocho ("Zhonghua/Jungwa [i.e. China] Kitchen Knife"); if you use Chinese-style knives, then these are also things you can look into.
* Also, some makers make extra-tall nakiri's as a hybrid design.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu (Oct 13, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> I summon @nakiriknaifuwaifu ! Work your magic!



Frankly, at that high of a budget I only have armchair knowledge based on what I read online (dubious at best), but I'll throw in my two cents anyway.

The major point is that $300 opens you up to a lot of top makers' nakiris.

TF Mab, Hinoura AS 180mm, Shig KU 165 (if you can find one), Watanabe Pro 180mm, etc.

*However*, since you don't know how to sharpen yet, I'd just snag myself a Moritaka nakiri (I am having a lot of fun with mine), a shapton pro 1000, and a rika 5000/arashiyama 6000 and go to town.

A nakiri is not just a Japanese take on a Chinese cleaver (it is a lot better ) but make sure you want one and know what you want in a nakiri and can maintain one before you go buy a big fish. For example, let's say you want a TF and you go to the coffee-flavored cake himself and ask him for a nakiri. Would you be okay with a 45mmx165mm? How about a 60mmx165mm? Do you like workhorses like a KU Shig, or thinner blades like an Ashi Ginga? Are you okay with it cracking through carrots and sweetpotatoes?

Lots of questions to ask yourself before you go knife hunting, but that's just like...my opinion, man. Don't buy the Miyabi though.

opinionated blathering: White 2 is a compromise between steel attributes. If I'm going to sharpen something every week, I'd prefer White 1 over White 2. You could do worse than that Yoshimi Kato, but super blue is most definitely not a stainless steel. Personally I'd have a Hinoura 180 in AS over the Kato though, but again - that's just me.


----------



## -Kiku- (Oct 13, 2020)

Thank you for the inputs, @nakiriknaifuwaifu. And now, the questions...



nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> The major point is that $300 opens you up to a lot of top makers' nakiris.
> 
> TF Mab, Hinoura AS 180mm, Shig KU 165 (if you can find one), Watanabe Pro 180mm, etc.
> 
> *However*, since you don't know how to sharpen yet, I'd just snag myself a Moritaka nakiri (I am having a lot of fun with mine), a shapton pro 1000, and a rika 5000/arashiyama 6000 and go to town.



Just looked at Moritaka Nakiri. Doesn't have the right geometry I am looking for. I prefer a slight rounded curvature at the front edge which Moritaka doesn't have. Why did you recommend me Moritaka anyway? Couldn't be the price because there are lot of Nakiri priced below $100. Is it because of the flat single bevel whereas others have a touch of slight convex to their grind?




nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Lots of questions to ask yourself before you go knife hunting, but that's just like...my opinion, man. Don't buy the Miyabi though.



You made a suggestion without stating the reason. So I must ask, what's wrong with Miyabi? Is it because of the poor performance-to-price ratio? I read that Miyabi spends awful lot on advertisement, and they pass on the cost to the consumers. Not sure about the veracity of that statement as I am not in touch with Miyabi's sales & marketing div.




nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> opinionated blathering: White 2 is a compromise between steel attributes. If I'm going to sharpen something every week, I'd prefer White 1 over White 2. You could do worse than that Yoshimi Kato, but super blue is most definitely not a stainless steel. Personally I'd have a Hinoura 180 in AS over the Kato though, but again - that's just me.



If I may ask, what is it about Mutsumi Hinoura AS Nakiri over that of Yoshimi Kato AS Nakiri? There must be a reason(s) for your preference and recommendation of one over the other. I am interested in that reason which is far more important to me than the actual recommendations themselves. Without the reasons, it's basically, "Pick A over B, but not over C, ...etc." without knowing why.


----------



## Slim278 (Oct 13, 2020)

Many of the reasons nakiriknaifuwaifu or anyone else likes "Pick A over B, but not over C, ...etc." is not that relevant to you until you have used enough knives to know the attributes you prefer. That is why I recommended a quality knife, within your budget, that can easily be resold with little to know loss.

You can use the search engine and brows the Buy Sell for resale info on knives you are interested in. You may even be able to pick up a used knife if you are patient.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu (Oct 13, 2020)

Slim278 said:


> Many of the reasons nakiriknaifuwaifu or anyone else likes "Pick A over B, but not over C, ...etc." is not that relevant to you until you have used enough knives to know the attributes you prefer. That is why I recommended a quality knife, within your budget, that can easily be resold with little to know loss.
> 
> You can use the search engine and brows the Buy Sell for resale info on knives you are interested in. You may even be able to pick up a used knife if you are patient.



That's what I said:
You need to figure out what you want in a knife before you go out and buy one. 


nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> A nakiri is not just a Japanese take on a Chinese cleaver (it is a lot better ) but make sure you want one and know what you want in a nakiri and can maintain one before you go buy a big fish. For example, let's say you want a TF and you go to the coffee-flavored cake himself and ask him for a nakiri. Would you be okay with a 45mmx165mm? How about a 60mmx165mm? Do you like workhorses like a KU Shig, or thinner blades like an Ashi Ginga? Are you okay with it cracking through carrots and sweetpotatoes?
> 
> Lots of questions to ask yourself before you go knife hunting, but that's just like...my opinion, man.


----------



## -Kiku- (Oct 13, 2020)

Slim278 said:


> Many of the reasons nakiriknaifuwaifu or anyone else likes "Pick A over B, but not over C, ...etc." is not that relevant to you until you have used enough knives to know the attributes you prefer.



Nevertheless, it's good to know the reason(s) behind those recommendations/suggestions. After all, isn't that the reason why any of us are here? That is, to be a better informed consumer?

And so I must insist on asking and knowing the reason(s) behind each of the recommendations.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu (Oct 13, 2020)

-Kiku- said:


> Thank you for the inputs, @nakiriknaifuwaifu. And now, the questions...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. I like the Moritaka which is why I recommend it. It was recommended to me as a first nakiri way back when, too. It's relatively inexpensive, fun to polish, has good steel and HT, no major flaws with F&F that can't be fixed, and you can fix the grind if it's too concave for you. It's also reactive - enough to keep you on your toes about good wiping habits, but not enough to make your life miserable (like a Tojiro).

2. My reasoning is based on what I like, which is why I said you should get a good starter knife, do some soul-searching as you learn to sharpen, and then go buy a knife that suits your wants and needs.

3. Yes, the Miyabi has poor performance to price ratio IMO. Having owned a Miyabi, they're really nice knives. But I would have been happier with a TF Mab for what I paid for it back in the day.

4. The Hinoura is cheaper and has more length with a pleasant medium workhorse grind. Plus, I like Hinoura. Furthermore, I don't like shelling out big bucks for Takefu stuff because I think much of it lacks soul.



-Kiku- said:


> Nevertheless, it's good to know the reason(s) behind those recommendations/suggestions. After all, isn't that the reason why any of us are here? That is, to be a better informed consumer?
> 
> And so I must insist on asking and knowing the reason(s) behind each of the recommendations.



Well, I say those things because I like what I like. *Your priority list would be different.* I just shared what I would do if I had 300 dollars, no sharpening knowledge, and wanted to buy a nakiri *which is to first buy a good starter knife, learn to sharpen, figure out the market and makers as well as what you want in a knife, and then go buy something. *

I'm sorry for sounding like a snob when I say this (only a tiny amount) but if you have a $300 budget and want to buy a Miyabi, you probably shouldn't buy a $300 knife. If you did, I doubt you would be able to appreciate it fully.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu (Oct 13, 2020)

-Kiku- said:


> Nevertheless, it's good to know the reason(s) behind those recommendations/suggestions. After all, isn't that the reason why any of us are here? That is, to be a better informed consumer?



No, I'm mostly here to sh*tpost about nakiris and my love for them, and also buy nakiris on BST.


----------



## -Kiku- (Oct 13, 2020)

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> That's what I said:
> You need to figure out what you want in a knife before you go out and buy one.



It looks like we're not making much progress here...so let's start with the difference in features between the Masamoto Sohonten White #2 Kasumi Kuro-Nakiri ($200) versus the Yoshimi Kato Aogami Super Kuro-Nakiri ($330). Other than the obvious $130 price difference and the type of steel (White #2 vs Super Blue), what difference in features are there between the two? Is it the center of gravity? Blade thickness? Primary bevel angle? Or is it something else?

It wouldn't be practical for me to go out and buy a nakiri from every manufacturer and brand just so I can find out exactly which one suits me the best. Hence I ask you here in this forum what those differences are so that I can make informed choices.


----------



## CiderBear (Oct 13, 2020)

@-Kiku- I highly suggest using the search function to read up on people's impression with popular nakiris like Watanabe, Toyama, Heiji, etc. There's a very cool post in the review subforum with pretty much every popular nakiri under the sun. After you've been more informed more about those, you can narrow down your options. It's a much better use of time for everyone.


----------



## JayGee (Oct 13, 2020)

I've never used a Wat nakiri (and I want to), but my Masamoto KK White 2 was a better cutter than my KU Shig 165 - which I then sold because it felt like a delicate toy in comparison. I'm not sure why I'm a cheerleader for this knife - but it gets used a lot, and after a few years I have a lot of confidence in it for doing tough jobs.


----------



## JDC (Oct 13, 2020)

You'll not be disappointed by a Wakui: Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives
Stainless clad, authority, great heat treat, and really thin behind the edge.
A seller can easily add $100 to the price, if not more.


----------



## zizirex (Oct 13, 2020)

JDC said:


> You'll not be disappointed by a Wakui: Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives
> Stainless clad, authority, great heat treat, and really thin behind the edge.
> A seller can easily add $100 to the price, if not more.


I would recommend Wakui as well, but I would get the 180 one if it's possible.


----------



## josemartinlopez (Oct 13, 2020)

Don't think anyone can determine your preferences based on what you said, and it seems you don't know yourself. You don't even know that aogami super is not a stainless steel.

You should get the simplest 165mm nakiri with average weight and height, either a cheaper stainless or a simple White #2 from one of the Sanjo makers. The Watanabe Pro 180mm nakiri in aogami super is a very good nakiri with normal specs that are easy for a beginner, but beyond your budget.


----------



## CiderBear (Oct 13, 2020)

josemartinlopez said:


> The Watanabe Pro 180mm nakiri in aogami super is a very good nakiri with normal specs that are easy for a beginner, but beyond your budget.


This knife does not exist.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Oct 13, 2020)

I hereby pull out @nakiriknaifuwaifu from this thread. OP has been given plenty of good advice now.


----------



## dafox (Oct 13, 2020)

zizirex said:


> I would recommend Wakui as well, but I would get the 180 one if it's possible.











Toshihiro Wakui White #2 Nakiri 180mm Magnolia Handle


Brand: Toshihiro Wakui 聡宏 Blacksmith: Toshihiro Wakui 涌井 聡宏 Producing Area: Tokyo/ Japan Profile: NakiriSize: 180mm Steel Type: Carbon Steel Steel: Shirogami White #2 Soft Stainless Clad Handle: Magnolia Hand Orientation: Ambidextrous The pictures and dimensions listed are for reference. As...




www.aiandomknives.com


----------



## btbyrd (Oct 13, 2020)

CiderBear said:


> This knife does not exist.



Beat me to it by 30 seconds. JML's advice is suspect at best and impossible to follow at worst.


----------



## wombat (Oct 14, 2020)

Another vote for Watanabe Pro, I have the 165mm which I believe is blue #2. I like the profile and the weight feels right for me, nimble but just enough heft. Sharpened it a couple of times, it took a nice edge quite easily and retained it well.


----------



## JDC (Oct 14, 2020)

Masashi SLD 180








MASASHI KOBO Nakiri 180mm SLD Stainless Steel Forged blade Knife







www.aframestokyo.com





Another sleeper, semi stainless core + stainless cladding, 180mm, amazing grind $160.

Sanjo is just such a great place...


----------



## josemartinlopez (Oct 14, 2020)

-Kiku- said:


> Other than the obvious $130 price difference and the type of steel (White #2 vs Super Blue), what difference in features are there between the two?


You are focusing too much on the steel, which is an easy trap to fall into trying to research knives for the first time. It won’t make a difference to you as a home user, except that a white #2 nakiri is an easier start when you learn sharpening. You should focus on the shape and geometry of the knife, and there are many choices up to $300 including those you listed.

If you began with the $330 Y Kato knife, I would personally instead buy the Watanabe Pro for a little more and not need to upgrade ever.


----------



## alterwisser (Oct 14, 2020)

Watanabe Pro!

easy Choice. It’s one of the best Nakiris for sure and easily the most recommended one I’d say....


----------



## BillHanna (Oct 14, 2020)

Search for @Iggy and @Xenif in particular.

Read all of this, or just buy the Watanabe


----------



## RockyBasel (Oct 14, 2020)

Slim278 said:


> Big vegetable knife | Kurouchi Nakkiri knife 180mm
> 
> 
> The straight blade edge suitable for cutting all the way to the cutting board without the need for a horizontal pull or push
> ...


Wat is the king of Nakiri and Toyama is the Queen

i will be posting several nakiris on BST tomorrow - take a look size, all have been barely used2 not at all, other than initial cut test


----------



## dafox (Oct 14, 2020)

I had a Wat, didnt like the thick shoulders, like the 180 Wakui better. Maybe my Wat had a thicker grind than most?


----------



## CiderBear (Oct 14, 2020)

My first Wat (the one with the Honduran rosewood handle) was a dream cutter. I wonder who has that now. Haven't seen it pop up on BST at all


----------



## RockyBasel (Oct 14, 2020)

I have one with the Honduran rosewood handle - dream cutter for sure. So much so, I got rid of my heiji nakiri

here is the pic of the wat for viewing pleasure - its big, but still nimble


----------



## juice (Oct 14, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> I hereby pull out @nakiriknaifuwaifu from this thread. OP has been given plenty of good advice now.


JML Mk2


----------



## RockyBasel (Oct 14, 2020)

I have not seen a TFTFTFTFTF in this post yet


----------



## bruce8088 (Oct 14, 2020)

RockyBasel said:


> I have not seen a TFTFTFTFTF in this post yet


say what?


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu (Oct 14, 2020)

bruce8088 said:


> say what?



Is that the legendary denka 165mm cleaver?


----------



## IsoJ (Oct 14, 2020)

RockyBasel said:


> Wat is the king of Nakiri and Toyama is the Queen
> 
> i will be posting several nakiris on BST tomorrow - take a look size, all have been barely used2 not at all, other than initial cut test


I liked the Toyama 180 more than Watanabe 165, maybe the size difference made it for me but there where no competition really


----------



## RockyBasel (Oct 14, 2020)

IsoJ said:


> I liked the Toyama 180 more than Watanabe 165, maybe the size difference made it for me but there where no competition really


Everytime I use those knives, each seems better than the other on any given day


----------



## CiderBear (Oct 14, 2020)

I wonder how @jacko9 has been doing. Strange to see the phrase "Wat nakiri" come up in a threat and him not chiming in.


----------



## -Kiku- (Oct 14, 2020)

Thanks for the list of suggestions, everyone. I like the way Watanabe Pro nakiri looks. I like the kuroichi finish and its blade height. But at this point, being the minimalist that I am, I think I want to go with fully stainless steel because I don't want the headache of dealing with reactive metals. So I'm leaning strongly towards cutting cores made of SRS13 or SRS15. This dramatically reduces my list of choices:

*Masamoto Sohonten Wa-Nakiri *(Approx. $210 USD)*:*
SRS13 cutting core clad in something soft - probably something stainless.
165 mm blade length, long enough for my needs.







*Akifusa Chef's Wa-Nakiri *(Approx. $200 USD)*:*
SRS15 cutting core clad in AUS205 stainless steel.
165 mm blade length.





There might be couple others that I haven't looked at, yet. But I'll get to those sooner or later. I'll have my choice finalized before the end of this week.

Neither of the nakiri shown above have the finish I want (kuroichi-tsuchime finish) nor the blade height I am looking for (60-65mm), but I am willing to accept that I can't have everything my way.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu (Oct 14, 2020)

-Kiku- said:


> Thanks for the list of suggestions, everyone. I like the way Watanabe Pro nakiri looks. I like the kuroichi finish and its blade height. But at this point, being the minimalist that I am, I think I want to go with fully stainless steel because I don't want the headache of dealing with reactive metals. So I'm leaning strongly towards cutting cores made of SRS13 or SRS15. This dramatically reduces my list of choices:



Why just SRS13 and SRS15, not also AUS8, SG2, Ginsan (semistainless), or ZDP189?


----------



## 4wa1l (Oct 14, 2020)

I think Masakage nakiris are generally pretty tall and have some stainless VG-10 options. I have the koishi (stainless clad AS) and it's ~59mm tall.


----------



## JDC (Oct 14, 2020)

I've heard good words on Akifusa, but, following what people have suggested here is safer to get a knife you'll not regret later.


----------



## copacetic (Oct 14, 2020)

What about Masakage Yuki? (Yoshimi Kato).




White steel core, but stainless clad and mine has proved totally non-reactive. Bang on 60mm height and mid weight around 160 grams.

Not kurouchi, it's Nashiji, but as Lemmy from Motörhead said "You can't have it all - where would you put it?"

Actually all this thread has done is made me want to try a Watanabe Pro.. umming and ahhing about it now.


----------



## CiderBear (Oct 14, 2020)

JDC said:


> I've heard good words on Akifusa, but, following what people have suggested here is safer to get a knife you'll not regret later.


This is great advice. When you don't know what you like and don't like yet, while testing out the waters, you really should buy popular knives that you can resell quickly without losing much money on if you decide it's not your cuppa. Many monitor BST for a couple weeks to see how quickly different brands/ smiths sell and learn the trend. A Wat/ Toyama nakiri that you don't like will sell in a blink, a less popular nakiri that you're lukewarm about? Yeah good luck bumping that.


----------



## bruce8088 (Oct 14, 2020)

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Is that the legendary denka 165mm cleaver?


possibly! haha


----------



## xxxclx (Oct 14, 2020)

bruce8088 said:


> possibly! haha



They’re real and they‘re spectacular!


----------



## josemartinlopez (Oct 14, 2020)

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Why just SRS13 and SRS15, not also AUS8, SG2, Ginsan (semistainless), or ZDP189?


ZDP-189 is not fully stainless.

OP, less people would have looked at stainless nakiris below $300 on this forum and many people have not explored nakiris as much as gyutos.

You'll have to look at the shape, thickness, height and weight and make a choice. It's hard to go very wrong with what an established brand sells at that price point, and you can try them out if patronizing a retailer with a physical store.

Since people are posting random nakiri pics, here's a R2 stainless nakiri I really like but completely irrelevant to this discussion.


----------



## copacetic (Oct 14, 2020)

josemartinlopez said:


> Since people are posting random nakiri pics,



People are posting pictures of knives they have actual real world experience of. You should try it sometime.


----------



## -Kiku- (Oct 14, 2020)

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Why just SRS13 and SRS15, not also AUS8, SG2, Ginsan (semistainless), or ZDP189?



Good question. Already considered SG2 and ZDP189. In the case of ZDP189, it's a semi-stainless steel. I **love** ZDP189, but I am skeptical about whether it's appropriate for application in cutlery due to its critical weakness against anything remotely acidic. I also read that ZDP189 doesn't have much edge stability at acute angles. For these reasons, I chose to opt out.

If my memory serves me correctly, I think Miyabi cutlery uses SG2. And as number of you advised me to stay away from brand due to their relatively poor performance-to-cost ratio. For that reason, SG2 is out of the picture.

Don't know much about Ginsan, but since it's semi-stainless as you pointed out, I won't consider it unless it has extraordinary properties to compensate for being semi-stainless.

AUS8? Might make for a semi-decent cladding material, but not for the cutting core itself. Not interested in blades made of soft stainless steel.


----------



## IsoJ (Oct 14, 2020)

If you are set on stainless maybe Kurosaki r2 nakiri? Not near 60 tall but a good rep maker and you should get 165mm for around 200usd

Edit link : Kurosaki Shizuku R2 Nakiri 165mm with K&S Ebony Handle


----------



## IsoJ (Oct 14, 2020)

The ss steel choice basically handcuffs OP pretty much in terms of maker, heat treatment, profile, measurements, fit and finish, possible resell value. My biased opinion is that you can manage with stainless clad knife in home kitchen very well, not much hassle there really.


----------



## -Kiku- (Oct 14, 2020)

CiderBear said:


> This is great advice. When you don't know what you like and don't like yet, while testing out the waters, you really should buy popular knives that you can resell quickly without losing much money on if you decide it's not your cuppa. Many monitor BST for a couple weeks to see how quickly different brands/ smiths sell and learn the trend. A Wat/ Toyama nakiri that you don't like will sell in a blink, a less popular nakiri that you're lukewarm about? Yeah good luck bumping that.


Once I buy something, I don't ever sell it. I buy to keep. If I really don't like what I bought, then I'll give it away to friends/families. But I don't ever sell something I already bought, period.


----------



## JDC (Oct 14, 2020)

-Kiku- said:


> Once I buy something, I don't ever sell it. I buy to keep. If I really don't like what I bought, then I'll give it away to friends/families. But I don't ever sell something I already bought, period.


I haven't sold any knives either, but that's not something I'm proud of. And this makes it more important to buy winning knives.


----------



## jacko9 (Oct 14, 2020)

CiderBear said:


> I wonder how @jacko9 has been doing. Strange to see the phrase "Wat nakiri" come up in a threat and him not chiming in.



LOL - I don't have a third yet! Actually I have been eyeballing his 120mm Nakiri for my wife but it's out of stock. Me and granddaughter love our 180mm Watanabe Pro Nakiri's.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu (Oct 14, 2020)

-Kiku- said:


> If my memory serves me correctly, I think Miyabi cutlery uses SG2. And as number of you advised me to stay away from brand due to their relatively poor performance-to-cost ratio. For that reason, SG2 is out of the picture.



I think you misunderstood me when I said don't buy the miyabi. 

Just because I said the knife was poor value for money doesn't mean I think the steel that the knife is made out of and by extension all SG2 knives are bad.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 14, 2020)

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> I think you misunderstood me when I said don't buy the miyabi.
> 
> Just because I said the knife was poor value for money doesn't mean I think the steel that the knife is made out of and by extension all SG2 knives are bad.


Shh, The Beige King has spoken! 


EDIT: Autocorrect...


----------



## FishmanDE (Oct 14, 2020)

Dealing with reactive metals doesn't have to be a headache. Get something stainless clad and just make sure you try to work clean. If you make a whoopsie then just pass on the stone real quick. No problemo.


----------



## -Kiku- (Oct 14, 2020)

@jacko9, is that the picture of Watanabe Pro 180mm nakiri in the attachment above? Whatever it is, I like its appearance. The blade height looks just about right (60-65 mm range), too, from what I can see. If so, then the weight of that nakiri, if it is a nakiri, would be noticeably heavier than the typical nakiri - which is what I am looking for. Something slightly lighter in weight and slightly shorter in height than a full cleaver but noticeably heavier and taller than a traditional nakiri. Sorta a hybrid born from marrying a traditional nakiri to a Chinese cleaver.


----------



## CiderBear (Oct 14, 2020)

jacko9 said:


> LOL - I don't have a third yet! Actually I have been eyeballing his 120mm Nakiri for my wife but it's out of stock. Me and granddaughter love our 180mm Watanabe Pro Nakiri's.


He recently added a 180mm iron clad white 2 with burnt chestnut handle on the special page. I think it's time for your 3rd Limited custom knives | unique knives from Watanabe blade


----------



## EShin (Oct 14, 2020)

-Kiku- said:


> But at this point, being the minimalist that I am, I think I want to go with fully stainless steel because I don't want the headache of dealing with reactive metals. So I'm leaning strongly towards cutting cores made of SRS13 or SRS15.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Neither of the nakiri shown above have the finish I want (kuroichi-tsuchime finish) nor the blade height I am looking for (60-65mm), but I am willing to accept that I can't have everything my way.



First of all, I don't have any experience with the two knives you're considering so I can't comment on them.

Have you ever worked with reactive steels? If you've had any bad experiences, then your choice is totally understandable. However, my experience is that stainless clad knives won't cause any headaches - if you want to be able to leave a knife in the sink for hours and put it in the dishwasher, then Japanese knives aren't the way to go anyway. Except for extremely reactive knives, washing and drying the knife once you finish your preparations is nenough. Once the core steel has developed a patina, cutting acidic vegetables or fruits is no problem either. You can also do so before it develops a patina, but a metallic taste might be detectable. So I wouldn't rule out stainless clad knives. Given that performance and edge retention are very important to you, the Watanabe Nakiri that many users here recommended might be a very good choice...

As for Ginsan, it's almost stainless. I've seen people leaving their Ginsan knives wet for hours, without any effect. Cutting acidic stuff is no problem. I don't own a knife made of ZDP189, but from what I know it should be no problem either - I'd worry more about brittleness...


----------



## josemartinlopez (Oct 15, 2020)

You might not want to recommend R2 / SG2 / ZDP-189 to the OP to start with unless he is having his knife sharpened profesionally while he learns sharpening.


----------



## -Kiku- (Oct 15, 2020)

@EShin, thank you for your well articulated response. It helps to allay much of my concerns with using carbon steel knives.

To answer your question, no, I have not had any prior experience with carbon steels, but I've read plenty of horror stories about them, tragedies that I wish to avoid if at all possible. All 10 years of my experience in the kitchen has been limited to mostly cheap stainless steels (440C, 8Cr13MoV, and VG10/Max?).

It is possible that I may be overestimating the problem(s) presented by reactive steels. If the problem really is minimal as you say, and if enough people chime in as you did, I think I could be persuaded to give carbon steel knives a chance.

Unlike some people, I would never put kitchen knives in the sink along with unwashed dishes. I am usually careful to treat my knives as if they're delicate razor blades, even going so far as to use refined cutting techniques to a point that'll leave minimal impact on the cutting board and on the blade. Knives are tools used for prepping food, and I give them the proper respect that they deserve ... although I have been guilty of leaving my knives unwashed on the cutting board a few times in the past. But that was only because I was using fully stainless steels. Had those been carbon steel knives, I wouldn't dare to be negligent, not even for a minute.

I've had some experience with ZDP189. My small pocket knife, Spyderco Dragonfly 2, is made of this alloy. It glides through cardboards and junk mails effortlessly and I can attest firsthand to its superb edge retention. Being a small pocket knife, however, the kind of force and stress the blade is subjected to doesn't come anywhere close to those of big cutlery knives.

The cutlery bevels are typically much more acute than the secondary bevel on my Dragonfly 2. If I were to prep food with ZDP189 cutlery, my foremost concern would be chipping of the edge due to its brittleness. ZDP189's edge retention may be superb, but the stability of the edge at acute angles is notoriously poor. This is the reason why knife manufacturers such as Rockstead use 30 deg. angle (inclusive) at the apex to minimize the risk of chipping.

My secondary concern with using ZDP189 cutlery would be its critical vulnerability to acids. When ZDP189 comes in contact with acidic food, even a mild one, it will stain rapidly and noticeably. The effort required to remove those stains will be considerable depending on one's response time. Let the stain and juice from a mild acid stay on the metal for not even an hour, and you will be looking at irreparable and permanent damage to the blade in the form of highly visible pitting corrosion.

If it weren't for these two critical weaknesses, I would go out and buy a ZDP nakiri right now. And there are several manufacturers offering ZDP189 nakiri. But given my concerns with this alloy, I question the wisdom of using ZDP189 cutlery. The fact that I haven't heard any stories from others who have tried doesn't help, either.



EShin said:


> First of all, I don't have any experience with the two knives you're considering so I can't comment on them.
> 
> Have you ever worked with reactive steels? If you've had any bad experiences, then your choice is totally understandable. However, my experience is that stainless clad knives won't cause any headaches - if you want to be able to leave a knife in the sink for hours and put it in the dishwasher, then Japanese knives aren't the way to go anyway. Except for extremely reactive knives, washing and drying the knife once you finish your preparations is nenough. Once the core steel has developed a patina, cutting acidic vegetables or fruits is no problem either. You can also do so before it develops a patina, but a metallic taste might be detectable. So I wouldn't rule out stainless clad knives. Given that performance and edge retention are very important to you, the Watanabe Nakiri that many users here recommended might be a very good choice...
> 
> As for Ginsan, it's almost stainless. I've seen people leaving their Ginsan knives wet for hours, without any effect. Cutting acidic stuff is no problem. I don't own a knife made of ZDP189, but from what I know it should be no problem either - I'd worry more about brittleness...


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu (Oct 15, 2020)

-Kiku- said:


> @EShin
> 
> To answer your question, no, I have not had any prior experience with carbon steels <insert beautiful woman here>, but I've read plenty of horror stories about them, tragedies that I wish to avoid if at all possible.



This sort of reasoning sounds familiar...oh yeah now I remember...haha worth it

Back to knives. Sounds like you take good care of your knives, just get the stainless clad carbon Wat, try it out for a month, sell it here if you don't like it and get most of your money back. Alternatively buy one used. More than one person has suggested this option and it's frankly near foolproof.

For patina, just supreme a sack of oranges the first day and you'll be good. Reactivity is not a big deal unless you plan on cutting tomatoes and pineapples for 10 hours a day and/or need to constantly step away from the line and are unable to wipe your knife before leaving it out.


----------



## EShin (Oct 15, 2020)

-Kiku- said:


> @EShin, thank you for your well articulated response. It helps to allay much of my concerns with using carbon steel knives.
> 
> To answer your question, no, I have not had any prior experience with carbon steels, but I've read plenty of horror stories about them, tragedies that I wish to avoid if at all possible. All 10 years of my experience in the kitchen has been limited to mostly cheap stainless steels (440C, 8Cr13MoV, and VG10/Max?).
> 
> ...


Horror stories... If you get a Honyaki without having any knowledge on how to use them properly, that could end badly, but since you’re that careful with your knives there’s nothing to worry about. In the worst case, some ugly stains could occur on the reactive edge, but it’s easy to polish them away.

Your concerns with ZDP189 are well understandable. I’d be hesitant myself, but then again, many well-regarded makers such as Sukenari aren’t putting out knives that are practically unusable. But wouldn’t get one without trying it first.

By the way, getting a simple leather strop might be good, as it’s easy to use and will help you retain a sharp edge for a much longer time.


----------



## jacko9 (Oct 15, 2020)

-Kiku- said:


> @jacko9, is that the picture of Watanabe Pro 180mm nakiri in the attachment above? Whatever it is, I like its appearance. The blade height looks just about right (60-65 mm range), too, from what I can see. If so, then the weight of that nakiri, if it is a nakiri, would be noticeably heavier than the typical nakiri - which is what I am looking for. Something slightly lighter in weight and slightly shorter in height than a full cleaver but noticeably heavier and taller than a traditional nakiri. Sorta a hybrid born from marrying a traditional nakiri to a Chinese cleaver.


Yes that is a Watanabe Pro 180mm Nakiri with the saya that fits like a glove. This one was my second purchase that went to my granddaughter for Christmas. I have one also and it's a great veggie cutter. Great for thinly slicing cucumbers for a German style salad.


----------



## daveb (Oct 15, 2020)

The Wat is a great suggestion for those looking for their last nakiri.


----------



## milas555 (Oct 15, 2020)

The best blunt knife sucks!
Personally, I think Kiku should ask himself:
Do I want to learn to sharpen?
If not, I recommend the stainless VG10 - you will sharpen somehow and get used to the not very sharp, but not too demanding knives.
If you are going to learn to sharpen on a stone, buy Wat - for the start of the fun ... (then there are other parameters, such as different steels, their different heat treatment, geometry etc ...)


----------



## jacko9 (Oct 15, 2020)

daveb said:


> The Wat is a great suggestion for those looking for their last nakiri.



I got a Wat Nakiri and also set my oldest granddaughter up for life with a Watanabe Pro 180mm Nakiri and a Watanabe Pro 180 Gyuto both with Saya's. I have a set of stones for her as well as a strop and after this Covid mess is calmed down I'll teach her sharpening. I also got her a Hasegawa cutting board and since she's a vegetarian that set ups should last her for quite a while.


----------



## timebard (Oct 15, 2020)

CiderBear said:


> This is great advice. When you don't know what you like and don't like yet, while testing out the waters, you really should buy popular knives that you can resell quickly without losing much money on if you decide it's not your cuppa. Many monitor BST for a couple weeks to see how quickly different brands/ smiths sell and learn the trend. A Wat/ Toyama nakiri that you don't like will sell in a blink, a less popular nakiri that you're lukewarm about? Yeah good luck bumping that.



Well put. I hemmed and hawed about buying a Wat 180 vs cheaper nakiri options when I was just dipping a toe into the knife world. Let several pass by at fire sale prices on BST and ended up paying maybe $50 less for a Takefu nakiri that, while perfectly fine and a bit more of a looker, definitely does not have the excitement of knives I've tried since then that are more universally applauded here.

Not to encourage anyone to blow their budget or avoid trying less popular makers, but when in doubt, the wisdom of the crowd here is actually pretty reliable.


----------



## daveb (Oct 15, 2020)

timebard said:


> Not to encourage anyone to blow their budget or avoid trying less popular makers, but when in doubt, the wisdom of the crowd here is actually pretty reliable.



With Mazaki being a notable exception....... And the W TF being the other.


----------



## jacko9 (Oct 15, 2020)

CiderBear said:


> He recently added a 180mm iron clad white 2 with burnt chestnut handle on the special page. I think it's time for your 3rd Limited custom knives | unique knives from Watanabe blade


I have a tall 150mm Toyama Petty thats more like a Gyuto and a Mazaki 180mm Gyuto but for me I would rather have a longer knife. I do have a Watanabe 210mm Gyuto B#2 Stainless clad and a Toyama 240mm Gyuto B#2 Stainless Clad among others so I think I'll wait for a special Honyaki or the new Fujiyama B#1 Kaiju. I just gave my youngest son my Konosuke 240mm HD2 Gyuto to free up some space.


----------



## Qapla' (Oct 15, 2020)

-Kiku- said:


> If it weren't for these two critical weaknesses, I would go out and buy a ZDP nakiri right now. And there are several manufacturers offering ZDP189 nakiri. But given my concerns with this alloy, I question the wisdom of using ZDP189 cutlery. The fact that I haven't heard any stories from others who have tried doesn't help, either.


If you're looking for PM-steel nakiri's, Yoshihiro sells a HAP40 one.

I don't know anything about it, though, as I am not a nakiri-user.


----------



## timebard (Oct 15, 2020)

daveb said:


> With Mazaki being a notable exception....... And the W TF being the other.



I almost added "(except TF)" to that statement, but having not actually used one I demurred. I've had no complaints with my Mazaki though.


----------



## CiderBear (Oct 15, 2020)

This thread is making want a Wakui nakiri. And the German shop has the iron clad V2 version.


----------



## 4wa1l (Oct 16, 2020)

CiderBear said:


> This thread is making want a Wakui nakiri. And the German shop has the iron clad V2 version.


Me too. I had a look at some, but at the shops I could find them the shipping to Australia is too steep and removes the value aspect for me.


----------



## nexus1935 (Oct 16, 2020)

JDC said:


> Masashi SLD 180
> 
> 
> 
> ...




@JDC - I don't know whether to thank you or blame you for pointing out this nakiri, because I just bought it even though I definitely don't need another nakiri, lol! I have Masashi's 210mm and 150mm gyutos and have really enjoyed them - really thin behind the edge, and the way he mirror-finishes near the edge provides a very smooth cut. The SLD has been just like my stainless knives so far too, which makes for easy maintenance.


----------



## CiderBear (Oct 16, 2020)

nexus1935 said:


> @JDC - I don't know whether to thank you or blame you for pointing out this nakiri, because I just bought it even though I definitely don't need another nakiri, lol! I have Masashi's 210mm and 150mm gyutos and have really enjoyed them - really thin behind the edge, and the way he mirror-finishes near the edge provides a very smooth cut. The SLD has been just like my stainless knives so far too, which makes for easy maintenance.











Yoshihiro Blue High Carbon Steel #1 Masashi Kurouchi Series Nakiri Japanese Vegetable Knife with Shitan Wood Handle


*Recommended to purchase with Custom-Cut Saya Knife Cover Sheath Our handmade Yoshihiro Blue High Carbon Steel #1 Masashi Kurouchi Series Nakiri Japanese Vegetable Knife are at the top of its clas…



www.echefknife.com


----------



## JDC (Oct 16, 2020)

nexus1935 said:


> @JDC - I don't know whether to thank you or blame you for pointing out this nakiri, because I just bought it even though I definitely don't need another nakiri, lol! I have Masashi's 210mm and 150mm gyutos and have really enjoyed them - really thin behind the edge, and the way he mirror-finishes near the edge provides a very smooth cut. The SLD has been just like my stainless knives so far too, which makes for easy maintenance.



Haha, thanking me or not doesn't matter, as long as you enjoy it!

I know, that finish looks really cool to me, although less traditional.

To make you feel even better, instead of buying more knives, I bought > $800 natural stones to achieve a similar finish...


----------



## damiano (Oct 16, 2020)

JNS has the Toyama Noborikoi in stock right now.


----------



## RockyBasel (Oct 16, 2020)

jacko9 said:


> I have a tall 150mm Toyama Petty thats more like a Gyuto and a Mazaki 180mm Gyuto but for me I would rather have a longer knife. I do have a Watanabe 210mm Gyuto B#2 Stainless clad and a Toyama 240mm Gyuto B#2 Stainless Clad among others so I think I'll wait for a special Honyaki or the new Fujiyama B#1 Kaiju. I just gave my youngest son my Konosuke 240mm HD2 Gyuto to free up some space.


Them are some fine knives you have

I am waiting for my new Wat to arrive next week - my first Wat Gyuto - I have 4 Toyama, but my first Wat - it will be interesting to compare. I have the 210 Wat Pro Nakiri - that is about all from Wat

Are the Wat and Toyama the same in your view? Or so you see differences


----------



## RockyBasel (Oct 16, 2020)

daveb said:


> With Mazaki being a notable exception....... And the W TF being the other.



Hey, no fair, I just dropped a boatload on my first Denka


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu (Oct 16, 2020)

RockyBasel said:


> I am waiting for my new Wat to arrive next week - my first Wat Gyuto - I have 4 Toyama, but my first Wat - it will be interesting to compare. I have the 210 Wat Pro Nakiri - that is about all from Wat
> 
> Are the Wat and Toyama the same in your view? Or so you see differences



not again...


----------



## RockyBasel (Oct 16, 2020)

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> not again...


 could not resist


----------



## jacko9 (Oct 16, 2020)

RockyBasel said:


> Them are some fine knives you have
> 
> I am waiting for my new Wat to arrive next week - my first Wat Gyuto - I have 4 Toyama, but my first Wat - it will be interesting to compare. I have the 210 Wat Pro Nakiri - that is about all from Wat
> 
> Are the Wat and Toyama the same in your view? Or so you see differences



Actually except for their size they look like they were made in the same shop and they both are amazing cutters. I was able to pick the Watanabe up from Epicurean Edge and I got the 10% KKF discount as well.

I like dealing with Kinichi but EE price was a big discount and free shipping. I don't know how often they have them in stock but when I bought mine they has the 210, 240 Gyuto and a santuko.


----------



## jacko9 (Oct 16, 2020)

RockyBasel said:


> Them are some fine knives you have
> 
> I am waiting for my new Wat to arrive next week - my first Wat Gyuto - I have 4 Toyama, but my first Wat - it will be interesting to compare. I have the 210 Wat Pro Nakiri - that is about all from Wat
> 
> Are the Wat and Toyama the same in your view? Or so you see differences



I have some other knives that are worth mentioning as well; a 210 Kato workhorse (my favorite knife because of the grind), 240 KU Kato Gyuto, 240 Shigefusa Gyuto, my first really excellent knife a 210 Kono Fujiyama B#2 Gyuto, a Kono Fujiyama FT grind B#2 gyuto (the best laser ever), a Shigefusa 180mm KU Santkuo (not impressed) and finally one that sits in the back cupboard a T-F 240 Nashiji Gyuto. I also have an assortment of Japanese petty's my wife's favorite size except for my Kono Fujiyama 210 W#2 petty.

Now you see why I'm not in a hurry to just buy another knife (besides my wife might use it on me) ;-)


----------



## josemartinlopez (Oct 19, 2020)

Guess OP wasn't interested in pictures of Toyama gyutos posted here.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 19, 2020)

josemartinlopez said:


> Guess OP wasn't interested in pictures of Toyama gyutos posted here.


Good one!


----------



## -Kiku- (Oct 20, 2020)

josemartinlopez said:


> Guess OP wasn't interested in pictures of Toyama gyutos posted here.





-Kiku- said:


> I just prefer the rectangular blade made for chopping vegetables than the traditional blade geometry of chef's knife.



I'm a small gal. And I am generally intimidated by big knives such as 240mm gyuto. That thing looks more like a sword than a knife!

Thanks for the inputs, everyone. I'll mull it over a day or two and make my final decision.


----------



## josemartinlopez (Oct 20, 2020)

OP, it was a joke not directed at you, don’t worry


----------



## RockyBasel (Oct 20, 2020)

Wow, amazing collection of Kato 

I just got a Fujiyama B1. I love it - incredible cutter

I also got a Kaiju, but have not tried it yet


----------



## josemartinlopez (Oct 20, 2020)

You should post pics of the Fujiyama nakiri and the Kaiju nakiri so the OP can see.


----------



## -Kiku- (Oct 20, 2020)

josemartinlopez said:


> You should post pics of the Fujiyama nakiri and the Kaiju nakiri so the OP can see.



Yes, please. I'd like that.

And would anyone care to let me in on the Toyama Gyuto joke? I must've missed the punchline. I feel left out...


----------



## RockyBasel (Oct 21, 2020)

josemartinlopez said:


> You should post pics of the Fujiyama nakiri and the Kaiju nakiri so the OP can see.


Great idea! How come you are always the one with the brilliant ideas


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu (Oct 21, 2020)

RockyBasel said:


> Great idea! How come you are always the one with the brilliant ideas



@RockyBasel
cmon man why are you hiding your Fujiyama and Kaiju nakiri


----------



## RockyBasel (Oct 21, 2020)

they are unicorns- they don’t want to be seen


----------



## josemartinlopez (Oct 21, 2020)

Clearly he does not have them.


----------



## RockyBasel (Oct 21, 2020)

maybe @roxkybasel does have them - maybe he will post in a day orn2


----------



## josemartinlopez (Oct 21, 2020)

-Kiku- said:


> And would anyone care to let me in on the Toyama Gyuto joke? I must've missed the punchline. I feel left out...


Someone was spamming your nakiri thread and we called him on it.


----------



## RockyBasel (Oct 21, 2020)

josemartinlopez said:


> Someone was spamming your nakiri thread and we called him on it.


I am so glad you called this individual out for “spamming” because if you did not, my god, the whole KKF would break


----------



## ayumi_ishida (Apr 28, 2022)

So , Kiku ; did you get the Masamoto FH Wa Nakiri ?


----------

